# all done for now



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

played a bit more with the plastics, all done for now, used up the waste lures i had.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Be waiting for your fishing reports Peter.

BTW, do you take any ventilation precautions when melting the plastic?


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

A mask , outside with a small fan blowing across the plastic holders.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Can see another career change in the wind.....SP tycoon :lol:


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

They look great, now you have to field test them, in every condition, to see what pattern catches in certain environment, I bet you wish you had a few more old lures


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Very impressive indeed. PeterJ, the only thing that concerns me is some rough calculations I did: To make that many lures out of old bits, you must have had heaps of old bits. To get that heap of old bits, you must have had heaps of new plasticy lures which you used on significant numbers of outings. That in my mind is a huge amount of gear and so many trips out the saltwater on ya reels wouldn't have had time to dry. In contrast, until recently, your collection of recyled sps was about what I had in my whole collection. :shock: Crikey :shock:

I said until recently as Amart All Sports had a throwout sale of sps the other week and somehow I ended up with enough to do me for years at my current rate of use. 

Good work with a very interesting thread PeterJ.


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Geez troppo your thinking a bit too much there. Now you know what to do with all those crappy plastics you get from the relo's.

I have to say though , the worm ones i made look more real than the real ones, very happy with them. It was a botched mold too. They are a bit delicate though.

Almost worth buying a crap pack from Big W to make em. 
(occy i got those lures i was after)

Also a mate of mine imported thousands of soft plastics a while back in so many different colours it's not funny , cost about 1/4 cent each, but they are crap. :wink:


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Peter, mate you are a magician. If only I could melt down my 1/2 chewed gulp 6" worms and make more. I seem to go through a packet a trip with short strikers. I cut them in half and I don't get a hit. Bloody bream, be the death of me.

I remember seeing on some US online store, the plastic, glitter, moulds and scents to make your own SPs. After your previous post where you showed your awesome looking SPs I tried to find it but alas was unable to. Rest assured though I will never throw a damaged non gulp SP away again after you have shown me the way.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Scotty, have a read of this m8, there's a few links on the last post that have more info and one is a mob in the US that sells the goop you need. 
http://www.ausfish.com.au/forum/YaBB.cgi?num=1141391581


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Del Mart

Janns

barlows

TU

Just a couple there that i peruse a bit, yo know what the good thing is ? My wife thinks it's great. I'm now using the old deep fryer to heat the plastic in cut down tins.
It gets set to about 180 to start to melt the plastic then raised by 5 every couple of minutes to turn the plastic a bit runny , ready to pour.
I can heat 4 or five colours at once .

i got the bug now :roll:


----------

